# Toro 1028XE Interlock Adjustment



## ve1_snow (Feb 8, 2018)

Well, finally I am going to have a chance to try my new Toro 1028XE blower. So far, it's done a great job sitting in the garage for several months and scaring away the snow.

Now I have 6 to 12 inches of drifting snow to clear from 1200 feet of driveway. Just getting started and I've noticed that the impeller does not lock on when I am in drive. In previous trials it almost always worked, but after sitting for a few months, it now almost never locks.

I did a quick check of my user manual stuff and a quick search of the forum, but did not come across information on what to adjust to sort this out. Since I am 99% straight ahead, it isn't insurmountable without the locking working, but it would be nice to get it working properly.

I am going out to get started and will check back when I come in and thaw myself up. The temperature outside isn't bad (-1 C), but its the wind that is the killer.

--
Gerald


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If it worked before, it is probably just something sticking. Possibly some lubrication, like WD40 or silicone spray, on the linkages may help free them up so that they will interlock.


----------



## ve1_snow (Feb 8, 2018)

RIT333,

I don't think this is a lubrication issue. After I got the driveway cleared I took a look at the "linkage" which is between the auger lever and the traction lever. Squeezing the auger lever rotates a rod which in turn has a cam pinned to it. That all turns just fine. I can see the cam pin rotate up, but there is no interlock engagement happening when the auger lever is squeezed.

Unfortunately, I can't see inside the rest of the parts to figure out what is wrong. I wasn't able to figure anything more out from the parts list drawing either. Part 108-0023 is the latch part, but I don't see it moving when the traction lever is engaged.

I was hoping that someone knew what was going on in there.

--
Gerald


----------



## ve1_snow (Feb 8, 2018)

The snow is melting and robins are flocking to the open parts of our fields. And, I have fixed the flaky interlock problem.

After I finished clearing my snow, I did find a helpful post from 351Beno;

On the lockout problem the only time I have seen problems are if they are frozen (rust or ice?) or something like the handle bars are not tight or cockeyed. Sometimes its as simple as loosening all the handle bolts 4 on the frame, 4 in the middle of the bars, also 4 under the dash then wiggly it a bit to line it all up snug the bolts a little at a time starting up top and working the way down.

I started trying the loosening and re-tightening of the handlebar hardware. That was not the problem although while jiggling things I could occasionally get the lockout to work.
I never did find anything that needed lubrication.

I did, however, figure out how the interlock works and what was wrong with mine.

The problem was that the spring that was supposed to engage the latch wasn't seated properly and the clip on the last wrap of the spring was latched incorrectly around the black plastic stop. As a result it was twisted enough that last turn of the spring was overlapping the previous turn and hence locking the spring from rotating. A quick re-seat of the spring end around the clip and the problem is solved.

The latch is visible from the top of the machine. For whatever reason, there is a nice little observation cut-out in the plastic cover by the traction lever. That is the latch that should be pulled down by a spring when both auger and traction levers are engaged.

It is easy to check if this is an issue. No need to have the snowblower running. First, clamp both levers down. It was difficult to get my finger into the slot, but a screwdriver worked well to gently lift up on the latch to see if the spring was working. It should spring sharply back down.

At first, when the interlock wasn't working, there was no evidence of any spring action whatsoever. I could push the latch down and the interlock would engage, but otherwise, the latch just sat there with nothing to pull it down.

I looked underneath the handle and saw the problem with the spring. After I adjusted the spring end clip to sit properly on the retaining stop, the spring had no overlapping wraps and the spring was tightly wound and now the interlock works every time like it should.

--
Gerald


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Great to know some times mine does not work all the time. Next fall I will check it out as mine is put away all ready.


----------

